# Volcán Popocatépetl,



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Just thought I would let those who might be flying into or out of D.F. that five airlines from the U.S. - American, United, US Airways, Delta and Alaska and possibly more have temporarily suspended flights due to ash from volcán Popocatépetl. 

The airport is still open, but these four airlines took precautionary measures just in case.

US Airlines Cancel Mexico Flights Due to Volcano - ABC News


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> Just thought I would let those who might be flying into or out of D.F. that five airlines from the U.S. - American, United, US Airways, Delta and Alaska and possibly more have temporarily suspended flights due to ash from volcán Popocatépetl.
> 
> The airport is still open, but these four airlines took precautionary measures just in case.
> 
> US Airlines Cancel Mexico Flights Due to Volcano - ABC News


Here's the latest news about Don Goyo's recent activity with some spectacular photographs! El Universal - Los Estados - Evalúan cambio en alerta volcánica por ceniza


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Here's the latest news about Don Goyo's recent activity with some spectacular photographs! El Universal - Los Estados - Evalúan cambio en alerta volcánica por ceniza


Very good photos. Thank God for volcanoes as they give Mother Nature a way to vent her frustration. Just hope things settle down, I need to fly to LA next week.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> Very good photos. Thank God for volcanoes as they give Mother Nature a way to vent her frustration. Just hope things settle down, I need to fly to LA next week.


You could make an offering to the volcano gods, so that things will calm down before your departure date, or you could just :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> You could make an offering to the volcano gods, so that things will calm down before your departure date, or you could just :fingerscrossed: .


I believe both is what I will do starting now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PanamaJack said:


> The airport is still open, but these four airlines took precautionary measures just in case.


Volcanic ash before it falls to the ground is molten rock. When an airplane flies through an ash cloud the rock cools and solidifies on the fan blades in the turbojet engines, then the engines fail. About 10 or 15 years ago (maybe more, I am getting old), a commercial jetliner lost all four engines flying through an ash cloud in Alaska. Fortunately the vibration broke all the ash off the blades and they were able to restart some of the engines before they hit the ground. 

Ever since then, airlines have been very leery of volcanic ash clouds. They cannot see them before they fly into one. A couple of years ago, maybe last year, an eruption in Iceland shut down commercial aviation over much of Europe for several weeks.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, Will.

It's helpful to have a geologist in our midst, you know?


----------

